# Pooping/peeing next to obedience/agility equipment



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Maybe he is claiming them as his! 

"Mine!!!!"


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

MikaTallulah said:


> Maybe he is claiming them as his!
> 
> "Mine!!!!"


Is that a good thing or a bad thing if he's claiming the equipment?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

They tend to mark what they want to own. Could lead to trouble if not closely monitored.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would strongly discourage this behavior. Not only can it lead to NQs and delays in judging if it happens in the ring, it can ruin your equipment and set up bad habits.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, hmmm. Well if it happened just every once in a while then I'd chalk it up to coincidence. If it happens every time then he's doing it on purpose. And regardless of his purpose, I'm pretty sure I don't like it!
I'm assuming the equipment is in your back yard? Is there another obvious spot for him to use the restroom where there is no equipment? I think to fix the behavior I would walk him on a Flexi, and only let him go in a certain area away from the equipment. If he tries to start to go near it -- NO NO NO and pull him to the correct area.
This is sorta like, in field work I loathe a dog who pops a squat on the way back from a retrieve. This is my time, not your social hour. Somehow I manage to hold my bladder while you're coming back with the bird, you can do the same. I fix it with the ecollar and it gets eliminated pretty quick, but that's a lot more black-and-white violation of "here" than pooping near agility equipment.
Hmmm. Good question. Best of luck.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you all for you input.

The equipment is in my backyard and there are other spots he can potty in that there isn't equipment. I will stop this behavior.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My basic philosophy of it is if the dog is working, he isnt allowed to poop/pee. If he's on free time, it's my fault if I leave equipment accessible for him to go on/near. I do leave equipment out in the middle of my yard, and Flip will lift a leg on it when he's out there. I haven't had it carry over, but I figure if I don't want him to do it then I need to either pick it up or block it off


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> My basic philosophy of it is if the dog is working, he isnt allowed to poop/pee. If he's on free time, it's my fault if I leave equipment accessible for him to go on/near. I do leave equipment out in the middle of my yard, and Flip will lift a leg on it when he's out there. I haven't had it carry over, but I figure if I don't want him to do it then I need to either pick it up or block it off


Ay yi yi, see I would never let my dogs pee on a jump or babygate or whatever. If I can keep them from peeing in the house I can keep them from peeing on a jump. Not because I think they will then go pee in the ring, but to me it's a matter of respect (that, and I don't want my jumps peed on).


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Ay yi yi, see I would never let my dogs pee on a jump or babygate or whatever. If I can keep them from peeing in the house I can keep them from peeing on a jump. Not because I think they will then go pee in the ring, but to me it's a matter of respect (that, and I don't want my jumps peed on).


Yeah, but my dogs are left unattended in the backyard. I don't expect them to know that naturally without teaching them. So if I'm not going to teach them not to, and I'm not going to pick up or block off the equipment, then I just accept that they might lift a leg on it. It's laziness on my part, I fully admit that. I'm a lazy person.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey at least you admit it! LOL


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One funny thing I have to share.... 

When I set my jumps up in summer, I have to check the grass for poop.

Because if there is any poop near the jump, Jacks doesn't want to have anything to do with it. If he sees poop, he will balk about jumping and landing anywhere near it. 

I also have to aim the dumbbell so it lands in the driveway. Jacks associates the grass with the area where he poops. He will balk about picking up the dumbbell from the grass. 

Good thing there aren't too many outdoor trials.  

@marking equipment - if other dogs have marked something, your dog will get it into his head that it's a legit pee spot.


----------

